
Paul Graham's upvoted articles - brlewis
http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=pg
======
brlewis
Note: To see them you must first log in as pg.

~~~
chris_l
Uh, so you have his password? Or do we have to guess? "lisprox"?

Am I missing your joke?

~~~
brlewis
Darn it! Why did you have to post that? It _was_ his password until he saw
your post and changed it.

(Yes, you missed my joke, but it was only mildly humorous anyway.)

